# Please to be apart of this community!



## Acarid (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello! My name is Brock and I have just started to really get into developing story ideas for novels, short stories and video game ideas. Currently I am working towards a certification in game design and I wish to pursue a career in story development in games. Essentially come up with the idea for the story the plot and all things that will happen in the games. The one thing that always holds me back is my grammar. I mean I can speak it quite find but when it comes down to writing it I always had some struggles when it comes to certain words and such. But besides that I am glad to be apart of this community and hope I can meet other writers that can help me out for the future.

Thank you!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, I would welcome you, but you seem to want to be apart...


----------



## Acarid (Apr 14, 2015)

Haha what? I just joined the forum.


----------



## R.Myburgh (Apr 14, 2015)

I think he was making a joke about apart versus 'a part' 

Welcome to the forums, I'm a new member too. As for the grammar thing, don't worry about it. English is not my first language so grammar and word choice was always a big problem. You'll find that writing is the best way of advancing those skills, in fact it was one of the main reasons I started writing (fiction in English at least).

I've always thought that video games were a great platform for writing that is often sadly overlooked, so I'm really looking forward to reading some of your stuff! What genres do you like to read/write? I suppose romantic comedy isn't high on the list for writing with your background.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, welcome to wf. You will find some good, helpful information here, and you can always ask a mentor for help. Check out 'Recommended Guides' next to FAQ in the top bar. I have found one of the best ways to embedd stuff in my tiny brain is to go through other people's work pointing things out, somehow they are much easier to spot when someone else writes them, and the crit is appreciated and often reciprocated. On the other hand 'procrastination central' didn't get its name for nothing   Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, Brock. As it has been said there are people here that will help with grammar. The mentors in purple are the ones to contact but you can also look through the threads in Witing Discussion and SPaG for some tips as well.

You'll need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central (they're fun areas but they don't count as posts) before you can post your own creative works. You'll also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

So go explore and get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## escorial (Apr 14, 2015)

View attachment 8140


----------



## Acarid (Apr 14, 2015)

R.Myburgh said:


> I think he was making a joke about apart versus 'a part'
> 
> Welcome to the forums, I'm a new member too. As for the grammar thing, don't worry about it. English is not my first language so grammar and word choice was always a big problem. You'll find that writing is the best way of advancing those skills, in fact it was one of the main reasons I started writing (fiction in English at least).
> 
> I've always thought that video games were a great platform for writing that is often sadly overlooked, so I'm really looking forward to reading some of your stuff! What genres do you like to read/write? I suppose romantic comedy isn't high on the list for writing with your background.




Irony is romantic comedy is probably one of my favorite genres. But I am working on a fantasy action based story right now.


----------



## niamhgallagher (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, Acarid:hi:
Welcome to the forums, I'm new too and I'm excited to read some of your work in the future.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Brock,
a good story can come from anywhere.

And don't mind the  Bloggster, he is one of our local wits. 

Welcome to WF
For the most part the staff are eagerly snoozing in comfy chairs in the den. 

Good luck on your quest
BC


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 14, 2015)

Video games often have underrate stories.

Some of the best plots are more effective because they have those visual and auditory parts that make any given story more realistic and moving.

Movies however seem to have bombed on that fact lately. At least in america. 

But the video games are still awesome. I sure hope you end up in that field.


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Acarid .




R.Myburgh said:


> I've always thought that video games were a great platform for writing that is often sadly overlooked, so I'm really looking forward to reading some of your stuff! What genres do you like to read/write? I suppose romantic comedy isn't high on the list for writing with your background.



I think that video games, as well as becoming a big business, are also becoming a platform for serious artists. I heard an interview on the radio the other day with Paul McCartney (Beatles) who has been working recently on video game soundtracks.

In any case have a good look around the board to see all that is going on and ask questions if need be. We will welcome you as apart from our community unless you choose otherwise.:scratch:


----------

